# my serra



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

i don't know what happened, i can't post a pic yet, but my serra has from what it looks like a layer of skin peeling off his eye, im not sure what its from, his other eye is fine, do you think its a scruffle wound from one of the smaller reds? or a parasite or a disease?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

piranhamilk said:


> i don't know what happened, i can't post a pic yet, but my serra has from what it looks like a layer of skin peeling off his eye, im not sure what its from, his other eye is fine, do you think its a scruffle wound from one of the smaller reds?* or a parasite or a disease?*


it could be...or ammonia burn!...what is your waterparameter? tank size and what you got running for filteration?

have you treat it with any aqaurium salt and melafix yet? Don't treat it yet until you know what exactly wrong with your Serra.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i don't know what happened, i can't post a pic yet, but my serra has from what it looks like a layer of skin peeling off his eye, im not sure what its from, his other eye is fine, do you think its a scruffle wound from one of the smaller reds?* or a parasite or a disease?*


it could be...or ammonia burn!...what is your waterparameter? tank size and what you got running for filteration?

have you treat it with any aqaurium salt and melafix yet? Don't treat it yet until you know what exactly wrong with your Serra.
[/quote]
x 2 man need a bit more information?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, post parameters, and this is actually in the wrong forum btw.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Id say the biggest problem that is popping out at me is that you have a serra in with pygos... either they pygos are going to be killed or the serra is... serras are solitary piranhas for the most part with only a few being known to be able to be kept together and only by experienced people who can watch for signs of problems. Keeping serras with pygos is a definite no-no.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> Id say the biggest problem that is popping out at me is that you have a serra in with pygos... either they pygos are going to be killed or the serra is... serras are solitary piranhas for the most part with only a few being known to be able to be kept together and only by experienced people who can watch for signs of problems. Keeping serras with pygos is a definite no-no.


Good eye Riz!

I didn't even notice that.
Yeah, those little pygos are gonna be a meal for your vinny.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Id say the biggest problem that is popping out at me is that you have a serra in with pygos... either they pygos are going to be killed or the serra is... serras are solitary piranhas for the most part with only a few being known to be able to be kept together and only by experienced people who can watch for signs of problems. Keeping serras with pygos is a definite no-no.


Good eye Riz!

I didn't even notice that.
Yeah, those little pygos are gonna be a meal for your vinny.
[/quote]

depends how many there are, might be vice versa lol.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

WaxmasterJ said:


> Id say the biggest problem that is popping out at me is that you have a serra in with pygos... either they pygos are going to be killed or the serra is... serras are solitary piranhas for the most part with only a few being known to be able to be kept together and only by experienced people who can watch for signs of problems. Keeping serras with pygos is a definite no-no.


Good eye Riz!

I didn't even notice that.
Yeah, those little pygos are gonna be a meal for your vinny.
[/quote]

depends how many there are, might be vice versa lol.
[/quote]

In his signature it says his vinnie is 5 1/2 inches and his 2 pygos are 2 inches.
I bet my money on the vinny.


----------



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

i actually want my serra to eat those dam RB's, im sorry but i personally don't like RB's, actually i hate them with a passion, and i want my serra to tear them to pieces, i know alot of people are gonna hate me for sayin it but its the truth, i guess im spoiled cuz they are always available for so cheap, anyways.

here are my water params.

7.8 ph
0 ammonia
0 nitrite
40 nitrate.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

More like why did you get them to begin with if you dont like them and its better to sell them then to risk any injurys to your Vinny.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

id say your ph is a touch high same with nitrates, could be wrong tho.....im pushing for those reds to do some damage


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury Forum*_


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

pH is high and nitrates are high.. whens the last water change you did?


----------



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

2 weeks ago, but this set up is fairly new like 3 months new, but i'm going to do a water change tonight fer sure.


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

DO you have sharp edges in the tank? Could have gotten chased and ran into a rock or something.


----------



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah i do have a decor he that this might have happened, he's a little to big to go under this tho, but he still does it. thats hopefully a possibliity

i want to show my serra some tough love, i know i might sound like a dee eye see kay, he needs to grow some BIG bee ay el el zee's, and thats my way of puttin him through this, he needs to kill those RB's, so i am goin to risk injuring him if thats what it takes, but i doubt if he gets eatin by them, cuz he mamoths over those Rb's

i just did a 50% water change, and added the new water mixed in with some prime water conditioner, so i should be ok. hopefully


----------

